# 85 535i govener?



## Hoppy's535i (Jan 5, 2004)

hey all i was just wondering if my 85 535i has a govener, and if so, where ( i mean in terms of speed, or rpms or whatever)


----------



## Hoppy's535i (Jan 5, 2004)

common guys i know someone knows, its only take a second to answer the question...


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Hoppy's535i said:


> common guys i know someone knows, its only take a second to answer the question...


OK, well the presence of a rev limiter *could* be determined by pressing the the throttle to the floor in neutral and noting the speed at which the engine stops accelerating... but I don't recommend that for various reasons .

The rev limiter is probably at around 6,450 rpm for your engine (M30B34). The speed limiter - who knows? US-market cars have often had lower speed limiters due to tyre restrictions. If there is one, it's probably anywhere between 112 and 128 mph.


----------



## Hoppy's535i (Jan 5, 2004)

thanks. the owners manual list a top speed of 134. and i know it does atleast 125. been there, done that , got the speeding ticket. so i wasnt sure if it was goverened or if that was what BMW consideres the most you should go in terms of safty and engine preservation. even though 134 aint to safe


----------

